# Awri 350 Cider



## bradsbrew (20/10/11)

After Greg.L organised a buy of the awri 350 yeast I have put on my first cider ( well second, but you can't count the brigalow cider can and sweetener fermented at 28 about 12 years ago)

Went something like this 

12L woolies home brand apple juice
6L just juice apple and pear

8g awri 350

OG 1042

I added the yeast to 500ml of cider and with a couple of swirls it went off within ten minutes. So by the time I sanitised the fermenter and poured in the juice bottles it trying to blow the glad wrap off the flask.
This was the first time I have heard a brew ferment. It is now down to 1006 and tasting pretty good, better than any cider I have bought although I must say I havnt bought many. So I have just turned the fermeezer down to .5 deg. Soooooooooooo for the cider heads, 

After cold crash do I still add gelatine to clear it up like I do with beer? 

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> After Greg.L organised a buy of the awri 350 yeast I have put on my first cider ( well second, but you can't count the brigalow cider can and sweetener fermented at 28 about 12 years ago)
> 
> Went something like this
> 
> ...


I crash then add Issinglass, comes up clear real quick.
Nev


----------



## Greg.L (21/10/11)

AWRI 350 is supposed to flocculate well especially at low temperatures so there shouldn't be any trouble getting it to clear. It will be interesting to see how much flavour it gets from "fruity esters". The low h2s production is an advantage when you get a fast ferment.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/11)

Just kegged the cider this arvo and gave it the keg a quick carbonation. It is still a bit cloudy but the glass I have had sitting in the fridge for a few days has dropped pretty bright.
I must say that this has turned out better than I had expected. I actually had a couple of glasses on sunday straight out of the fermenter and really enjoyed it. After kegging this arv SWMBO has had a couple of glasses and approves which really suprised me. I have been asked to do another one for chrissy day for the family.
As for flavour, when doing the QA on sunday the first thing it reminded me of was the eighties and west coast cooler with an apple tartness at the finish. 
Ok now for the questions, can I just tip the next batch of juice onto this yeast cake. And if I wanted use the CPBF to send a bottle in the post can I just bottle it as normal with the CPBF then sit it in 80 Deg water to kill the yeast so it want ferment down any further because the sample I left sealed in the hydro has dropped down to 1001?

Cheers


----------



## Greg.L (26/10/11)

Pasteurising is the most reliable way to kill yeast, might change the taste a little. You have to be sure to bring the cider to a high enough temperature. Be careful with carbed bottles, the pressure can get very high and the bottles might explode. fill another bottle with water and leave it open in the hot water bath so you can measure the temp it gets to.


----------



## dago001 (26/10/11)

I was thinking of putting my bottles (when its ready) in my mash tun, fill it with water, and bringing it up to temp using my heat exchanger and pump from my HERMS. That way I can put the lid on it and walk away, knowing that it will get to the correct temp, and if it expoldes it will be contained in a pot. 
LagerBomb


----------



## Greg.L (26/4/12)

I just bottled my cider made with the awri 350 yeast. It is very fruity, a nice drink, though I don't know how much is due to my fruit. It has no hint of H2S. It's a pity the yeast is difficult to buy, I think it is a good yeast for cider, but I don't know if it is worth the effort of a bulk buy. I don't find yeast selection makes that much difference for my cider, partly because I do an MLF as well.

On another subject I used about 30% crab apples in my cider this year, it worked well and even more would have been good. Of course all crabapple trees are different, but if you are using the less bitter crabs (relatively speaking) I think you can use as much as you want.

Greg


----------

